# Villon



## Necsus

Bonsoir a tous!
J'aurais besoin de savoir quelle est la prononciation du nom "Villon" (François, le poète): _vijon_ ou _vilon_? Pouvez vou m'aider?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Francois114

Je crois que tout le monde dit  /vijõ/.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Francois114 said:


> Je crois que tout le monde dit  /vijõ/.


Euh... je croyais justement le contraire et disais donc _vilon_.
Me trompais-je ?  (*)

(*) La réponse semble être "oui", car d'après une page trouvée sur le site du projet Gutenberg :
« Comment faut-il prononcer le nom de Villon?
 La _Ballade_ de la page 99, l'_Epistre_ de la page 111, le _Problème_ ou _Ballade_ de la page 120, etc., ne laissent aucun doute à cet égard. On doit le prononcer comme les deux dernières syllabes du mot _paVILLON_, c'est-à-dire comme on pourra. En France, ce n'est guère que dans le Midi qu'on sait prononcer les _ll mouillées_. Les Parisiens diront _Viyon_; les Picards, _Vilion_.... »


----------



## Necsus

Dans le forum F/E, Lezert dit que il est possible de dir tant _vijon_ que _vilon_...
Je ne sais pas.


----------



## Francois114

On peut en conclure que les deux sont possibles, puisque deux locuteurs natifs (KarineF et moi) avions chacun la certitude d'être dans le vrai...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Francois114 said:


> On peut en conclure que les deux sont possibles, puisque deux locuteurs natifs (KarineF et moi) avions chacun la certitude d'être dans le vrai...


Je n'avais aucune certitude justement. 
Et deux, est-ce que ça suffit vraiment pour une conclusion ? 
J'aurais donc tendance à suivre la prononciation de Villon lui-même...


----------



## Lezert

Qu'importe le flacon, pourvu qu'on ait l'ivresse


----------



## itka

Je ne prétends pas faire référence, mais je n'aurais pas imaginé qu'on pouvait dire [vijõ]... J'ai donc toujours dit [vilõ] en toute sérénité ! (pourtant je suis dans le sud) ....


----------



## Francois114

Qu'est-ce que je disais ?! Il y a bien les deux ! (et maintenant, Karine, on est trois...)


----------



## walkyrie

En ce qui concerne François Fillon (l'homme politique), je ne l'ai jamais entendu prononcé "François Filon" (c'est vrai qu'ils ne sont pas nés à la même époque).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

walkyrie said:


> En ce qui concerne François Fillon (l'homme politique), je ne l'ai jamais entendu prononcé "François Filon" (c'est vrai qu'ils ne sont pas nés à la même époque).


Oui, mais on entend ce François là qui n'est pas poète, prononcer lui-même son nom comme ça... C'est pas du jeu !


----------



## Francois114

walkyrie said:


> En ce qui concerne François Fillon (l'homme politique), je ne l'ai jamais entendu prononcé "François Filon" (c'est vrai qu'ils ne sont pas nés à la même époque).


Le rapprochement est génial dans sa magnifique incongruité ! Jamais je n'y aurais pensé  ! Un truc comme ça justifie à lui seul la fréquentation de ce forum. Je l'utilise dès demain (océan de blagues en perspective ! un vrai... filon)


----------



## walkyrie

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Oui, mais on entend ce François là qui n'est pas poète, prononcer lui-même son nom comme ça... C'est pas du jeu !


 
François Bayrou (encore un François!) tient à ce qu'on prononce son nom "Baillerou", ce qui n'empêche pas la moitié des Français (stats à la louche) de dire "Bèrou".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

walkyrie said:


> François Bayrou (encore un François!) tient à ce qu'on prononce son nom "Baillerou", ce qui n'empêche pas la moitié des Français (stats à la louche) de dire "Bèrou".


Ah mais là on entre dans un autre débat : ceux qui aiment l'homme politique et ceux qui ne l'aiment pas. Ceux qui l'aiment auront à cœur de lui faire plaisir en prononçant son nom ! Non ? 
(Moi je préfère les poètes...)


----------



## Moiwouam

Alors il doit être très apprécié des Guignols le Baillerou. Mais euh ! 

Sinon pour le sujet, en tant qu'ignare satisfait, je ne connaissais pas François Villon et je l'ai donc lu sans influences "viyon" tout comme François Fillon (fiyon) ou "pavillon".

Pour lancer le 3e nom, et honnir ses idiots de français, JS *Bach* se prononce *Bar* (enfin pas comme le poisson, le _ch_ allemand est un R venant plus de la gorge, mais ne connaissant pas les symboles _fonétiks_ je ne saurais le retranscrire autrement que dans la célèbre exclamation "Achhh ya !") et pas du tout *Bak*...

source (et fenêtre sur ma vie passionante) : mon ancienne prof de piano allemande


----------



## Necsus

Donc puis-je dir tant /vijõ/ que /vilõ/?


----------



## Francois114

Exactement, Necsus : les deux marchent.


----------



## Necsus

Merci beaucoup, François et tous les autres qui ont répondu!


----------

